# Termine 2011



## Anglerin in spe (22. April 2011)

Hallöchen

ich suche nun schon seit längerem nach den Terminen für die Fischerprüfung in NRW... Das Problem scheint aber zu sein, das diese nur im Frühjahr (schon vorbei) und im Herbst (noch zu lange hin) stattfinden.. Zumindest habe ich nix anderes gefunden, was darauf hindeutet, das ich zB im Juni ne Prüfung machen kann... Nun meine 2 Fragen:

Wieso ist das eigentlich so, das man nur im Frühjahr und im Herbst Angler werden kann??

und:
Gibt es irgendwo ganzjährig Termine???#c Mir ist es sehr wichtig bis Septemder den Schein zu haben... !!! Daher nehme ich auch gern ein paar km in Kauf 

LG und danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe (hoffe das ich welche bekomme |kopfkrat)


----------

